# Houston DnD group seeking a few regular gamers



## prospero63 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello all. We are looking for a few new, regular, gamers for a DnD group that run's every other Friday evening (next session is June 29). The core of the group has been gaming for... sheesh... some of us 10 years, but in this iteration about 6 or 7. We recently finished a very high level, very long running campaign and currently the "long running" DM is playing and one of the players has stepped up with a new campaign world and campaign. We roll-play as well as role-play, and by and large tend to be a pretty tactical group (though that ebb's and flow's depending on who is playing). We have lost a couple of "regulars" to job moves and significant others (we warned them, put the foot down early!!) and are looking to recruit 1-2 more regular players to round out the core of the group. 

Game time is generally 7:00 till up to 2:00am, though we can end earlier if that's a problem for folks. We game in the Shepherd/Gray area, though that can change (for example, the previous DM/current player only DM's at his house, which is in Missouri City if we ever switch back to his campaign world). 

Also, if you are looking to DM, I'm sure we could be convinced.

If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## prospero63 (Jun 30, 2007)

Some more info for the bump and to give folks more to ponder...

The world is a custom variant of the warhammer world. Essentially, D20 DnD but instead of the realms or Greyhawk, we are in The Old World, originally running around Bretonnia however currently we are in the Empire in the forest in the vicinity of Reikland.

We are a party of three, cleric, rogue and filthy woman who throws exploding balls of poo (no, seriously, she throws turds in combat). Currently we are 5th level (probably 1-2 sessions away from 6th). What brings us here currently is a quest for the filthy woman, known as wolfmother, to meet with someone who has information about some future plans of hers (metagaming, we are questing for the info she needs to begin a prestige class). 

In the meantime, we stumbled upon the small town of Mayhill where villagers have gone missing and a war is about to breakout because the villagers are blaming the missing persons on some local natives... however, upon further investigation we have discovered that the local natives are missing people as well. The believed that they had angered the spirits and thus were being punished with livestock, game animals and people being taken by the bird spirit. Only by performing a special ceremony during the full moon (4 nights hence) with water from the sacred lake could the misfortune be overturned. With that information, and some dumb luck, we managed to locate a hidden cave system near the sacred lake that was the home of 2 owlbears (one of which had a fiendish gait to him) and a number of violent bird like creatures with beaks as strong as an axe. They were led by mutant hybrid creatures with the legs of said birds and the bodies of men. Most importantly however, in the lair of one of the owlbears we discovered the body and engraved axe of one of the missing villagers. Additionally, we noticed that some of the hybrid creatures appear to be (legs not withstanding) some of the missing natives. Apparently, nature spirits had little to do with the disappearances...

In a long series of battles, during which a cockatrice was led out on a leash much to our dismay, we managed to dispatch all but one of the hybrid creatures who locked itself in a room that we had been thus far unable to gain entry to. We decided to put in for the night and wait the creature out when we were ambushed by the apparent "man behind the curtain" in all of this, a vile little halfling with a rabid wolverine companion and the ability to create feral weasels out of thin air. It was a very brutal fight, and we all almost died, but in the end we managed to inflict enough damage on him that he and his wolverine companion abandoned the fight, but not before discovering in banter that he "needs more minions". We attempted to pursue, but were unable to locate him. Badly wounded, out of spells and depleted of potions, we took some of the personal effects of villagers, a body of one of the missing natives and the statue (we assume a result of the cockatrice) of an important looking native, and headed back to the native's village. We resume having just entered the village...

So, there is a little more background on the game, level, style and what we are up to. The campaign is relatively low magic (one shot items like potions and scrolls are relatively easy to find, for the rest I think we have 2 +1 weapons between us). With regards to mechanics, we are currently playing using core rules only. Those include:

PHB
DMG
Most Complete books (Complete Champion, Complete Mage, Complete Scoundrel aren't permitted yet, largely because no one [DM] has had time to review them in detail)
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Spell Compendium

We are still looking for 1-2 more players. As for us, we are all 30 something, but don't much care if you are 16 or 60, provided you are a mature gamer. It also doesn't much matter if you have been gaming for 2 days or 20 years. As a group, some of us have been gaming together for 10 years, and have been gaming in general for 20 years or more...


----------



## Tamur (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello, I'm a Houston gamer, my group broke up about six months ago and I've been looking for a group ever since.

      I've played the game for only a few years now, so I'm still a bit rusty/shy about actually role-playing the characters I make. I metagame to a degree, after all I like playing very effective characters. (Poo on you 3.0 Edition Rangers!)

      In my previous group I've played both good and evil alignment campaigns and varying levels in between.

      Eh, I really don't know what else to say, I'd love to be a regular in a group as I have role-playing withdrawl symptoms! (Looking at D&D Books and coming up with characters complete with a backstory... to name one.)

      I live on Wilcrest/Bellaire, so I believe I live relatively close to where you all game.

      My email is tamur.m@gmail.com


----------



## prospero63 (Jul 5, 2007)

Tamur,

Just sent you an email.


----------



## kjenks (Mar 27, 2008)

*Clear Lake Area Gamers*

Join our Houston gamer Yahoo! group:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/clag_houston/messages


----------



## prospero63 (Mar 27, 2008)

Our games are still going as well. Next session is this Saturday in fact... 

Sat Game Group
http://groups.google.com/group/man-day-adventurers?lnk=lr&hl=en

Friday Game Group
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/black_circle_wizard_guild/


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 29, 2008)

prospero63 said:
			
		

> Our games are still going as well. Next session is this Saturday in fact...
> 
> Sat Game Group
> http://groups.google.com/group/man-day-adventurers?lnk=lr&hl=en




I game in the Saturday group. We're rocking our way through the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil with a party averaging about 8th level. We can handle one or two more players at most.


----------



## prospero63 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I game in the Saturday group. We're rocking our way through the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil with a party averaging about 8th level. We can handle one or two more players at most.




Yep, it was a brutal session. You picked the wrong time to find a heroic bone in your body.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 1, 2008)

prospero63 said:
			
		

> Yep, it was a brutal session. You picked the wrong time to find a heroic bone in your body.




Teach me. From now on, it's attack the nearly dead and/or helpless, and flee in terror from those who can fight back.


----------



## RenegadeAce (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, I just moved to the Houston area for work and am looking to join a new gaming group.  

If you are still doing a game based off the Warhammer world that sounds great, I play pretty much every game GW has made, heh.  If not, I'd still like to give it a shot if there's an opening.

I've played for years in low-level, high level, evil and good campaigns, and anything in between.

my email is tomhorn111@hotmail.com.  Let me know, would be great to get back into an active gaming group.


----------



## prospero63 (Apr 16, 2008)

RenegadeAce said:
			
		

> Hello, I just moved to the Houston area for work and am looking to join a new gaming group.
> 
> If you are still doing a game based off the Warhammer world that sounds great, I play pretty much every game GW has made, heh.  If not, I'd still like to give it a shot if there's an opening.
> 
> ...




Email sent. Cheers!


----------

